# Removing cover-Dell Dimension XPS T700r



## howdydoody

I need to remove the cover on my Dell Dimension XPS T700r. Can anyone tell me how to get it off? Need to install a new network card. thanks


----------



## Redsauce

Your systems manual should have information on how to remove the case. 
However, they've got information on the dell website about the T700 removal here.
The manual you can either get as html or .pdf at this location. Here's the html website.


----------



## Wrench97

howdydoody said:


> I need to remove the cover on my Dell Dimension XPS T700r. Can anyone tell me how to get it off? Need to install a new network card. thanks


I think this is the page you need for an XPST__R

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dkub/rr.htm


----------



## howdydoody

Thanks for the information. It worked, I got the cover off and replaced network card.:wave:

thanks


----------



## Old Rich

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

